# Add your Christmas doggy pics.



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

This is us with our new blankies. Our auntie Christie (paws and Claws) got them for us and we cant steal each others because they have our names on them, we got new bones and things too because Santy paws came (whoever he is). 









Oh and this is us a few minutes ago cuddling up, just because we love each other.









Now please add your own doggy christmas piccies :thumbup:.


----------



## debtherat (Jan 29, 2009)

Snowdogs Scully and Katy. Pembrey, west wales dec. 2010


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Some very happy looking dogs you have.

This is the only christmas pic we have...


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Ted with his new toy


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Kinjilabs said:


> Ted with his new toy


Cute:thumbup:, he looks soo chuffed!!


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Well after a long day they are so tired....they have fallen asleep with their xmas toys beside them


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

mollymo said:


> Well after a long day they are so tired....they have fallen asleep with their xmas toys beside them


AWWW Bless them


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Petitepuppet said:


> Cute:thumbup:, he looks soo chuffed!!


He looks chuffed cos ite the first xmas pressie hes ever had


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Im glad the blankets are big enough for them! :lol:

Here is pup and rolo after having a special xmas dindins 










xx


----------



## Pebbles the puppy (Jul 24, 2010)

Teresa Wood&#039;s Photos | Facebook
Teresa Wood&#039;s Photos | Facebook


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

Santa's little helper

Mylo on Christmas day, Modeling his Christmas hat
and waiting to eat his huge biscuit Santa brought him.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Labrador Laura said:


>


I challenge anyone to see this picture and not smile :001_wub:.


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

Mylo loved his Christmas this year, He's moved out of my boyfriends mum house and into our new one. So he got a long walk, lots and presents, cuddles and food! Every Labrador's dream :001_tt1:


----------

